# Japan-Thread



## clinch (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal einen "Japan-Thread" eröffnen, damit hier alles über Japan hineinkommt, was es so gibt.... 

Nur, damit das Forum "Angeln Weltweit" nicht demnächst in "Angeln in Japan" unbenannt wird....

Gruß,clinch #h


----------



## Laky (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Hallo#h 
Dann eben hier hinein#6 .

Und schon wieder gehen Massen von Dendou Marou über den Tresen|uhoh:  *aber:*
Ich denke, das ist ein jedem sein gutes Recht in Japan, USA oder sonst wo zu kaufen, egal ob als Händler oder Privatperson, aber was da einige Privatpersonen an schwunghaften Handel abziehen, und da nicht als gewerblich bei eBay registriert, vermutlich an der Steuer vorbei, das empfinde ich als Sauerei  . Da sind mir zwei Käufer bei eBay aufgefallen die Massen von Japanischen E-Rollen kaufen und welch ein Zufall der erste Käufer bietet auf andere Artikel beim zweiten Käufer #q , ein Schelm der dabei böses denkt  . Ich hoffe nur das Finanzamt kriegt die bei den Hammelbeinen, denn nicht nur die ehrlichen Händler leiden sondern durch die Steuerhinterziehung auch die Allgemeinheit#d .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



clinch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal einen "Japan-Thread" eröffnen, damit hier alles über Japan hineinkommt, was es so gibt....
> 
> ...




Hi clinch,

wir die Anhänger japanischen Tackles sind ja der leisen Hoffnung das wir eine eigene Abteilung hier im Board erhalten.
Dann können wir uns so richtig auslassen......:vik:



Der  STF :g


----------



## Ansgar (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Moin,

fand das eigentlich ne gute Idee mit dem Japan Thread - vielleicht koennen dann all die ganzen Postings mit den vielen Ausrufezeichen hier rein?? 

Oder in den Werbepartner Thread...  

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## jirgel (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Was mich an Japan faszieniert ist die immer lächeln Welle dort egal was kommt


und 
deren 
massiges
Angebot 
an 
Kunstködern 
und 
teilweisse 
schon 
Köderkunst
nennen 
kann
!
Echt
Geiles Takel 
Was mann dort
für geld bekommen
Kann
!

:m​


----------



## Karstein (2. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Joo, mich fasziniert da auch was...

http://www.glumbert.com/media/dolphin


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (2. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



Karstein schrieb:


> Joo, mich fasziniert da auch was...
> 
> http://www.glumbert.com/media/dolphin




kann man sich ja nich angucken...


----------



## Ansgar (16. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



Karstein schrieb:


> Joo, mich fasziniert da auch was...
> 
> http://www.glumbert.com/media/dolphin



Ja, das muss man den Japanern lassen: Im bestialischen Abmetzeln von Fischen macht ihnen so leicht keiner was vor.

Fairerweise muesste man natuerlich denn auch sagen, dass das auf den Faroer Inseln nicht anders aussieht, und dass die Norweger auch nicht gerade tierfreundliche Wal - und Fischwirtschaft betreiben. Und dass auch bei deutschen Fischern die Fische qualvoll ersticken.

Aber trotz und alledem ist es richtig: die japanische Fischindustrie ist ne ziemlich verrueckte Bande... Nachhaltigkeit ist da (und in China, Korea, etc) ein Oberfremdwort - und jeden Tag ziehen sie wieder los mit ihren viel zu engmaschigen 100e kilometer langen Nylonnetzen... 
Und der australische Thunfisch geht auch gleich nach Japan, den kriegt man hier zum groessten Teil garnicht zu kaufen... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## maesox (16. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Das anzuschauen ist wirklich harter Tobak!!!! Ekelhaft!!!!

Aber wie heißt`s so schön: ander Länder,andere Sitten!!#c 

Man kann sich aber auch,um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen,diverse Tiertransporte im Fernsehen oder sonst wo anschauen!! Finde daß das teilweise auch nicht anzuschauen ist......und diese Szenen spielen sich vor unserer Haustüre ab!!


----------



## Hades (16. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Moin Japanfans!

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das ein RIESENSKANDAL der aber leider von der Gesellschaft, genau wie der Komerzielle Walfang immer noch geduldet wird.
Da werden Säugetiere durch den Dreck gezogen und auf mieseste Art und Weise abgeschlachtet und das nur um sich zu bereichern.
Mit andere Länder andere Sitten ist das auf keinen Fall zu entschuldigen.

Hades


----------



## Big Fins (16. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Erstmal sollten wir vor der eigenen EU Türe kehren nicht wahr?
Es wurde oben von Ansgar bereits geschrieben. Außerdem sinkt in Japan das Interesse an Walfleisch, es geht eigentlich viel mehr um "Schutz" vor Fressfeinden.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Hallo,
wünsche mir mehr Infos über Tackle-Kauf aus Japan.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## cem (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

hallo,

hätte auch grosses Interesse an einem Japan Thread. Werde Ende August über Tackle-Kauf in Japan mit Bildern berichten.
Sind noch ca. 10 Tage bis zum Abflug.
Ich habe meine Frau schon gewarnt, das Sie mir die Kreditkarten wegnehmen muss !!!

gruss
cem


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wünsche mir mehr Infos über Tackle-Kauf aus Japan.
> 
> Gruß Marlin



Was für Infos denn???

Ware bestellen, Zahlen am besten über Paypal und dann je nach Warenwert entweder auf den Packetmann oder den Brief vom Zoll warten...

mfg Flo


----------



## sorgiew (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

mich würden mal angelmöglichkeiten in japan in binnengewässern interessieren?


vielleicht hat ja da mal einer infos dazu


----------



## Big Fins (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Dazu ist nur wenig bekannt sorgiew.
Es gibt da eine eine englischsprachige Seite die Seeteufelfreund mal gepostet hat, da gibt es Info's. 
Ist das in Deiner Sig ein Stör?


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



sorgiew schrieb:


> mich würden mal angelmöglichkeiten in japan in binnengewässern interessieren?
> 
> 
> vielleicht hat ja da mal einer infos dazu


Ich habe etliche DVD aus Japan, in der Regel sind es Filme in denen für verschiedene Kunstköder geworben wird. Es muss sehr gute Bass,- und auch Snakeheadgewässer in Japan geben, auch wenn die Größe der Fische nicht mit einigen Gewässern der USA mithalten können. Genaue Gewässerkenntnisse habe ich leider nicht, nur den Tip, Kontakt mit einer japanischen Angelwebsite aufzunehmen, wenn man tatsächlich nach Japan fliegt. Die werden einem sicher Infos geben können.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Ich glaube es war das hier.


----------



## sorgiew (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

jepp ist ein wunderschöner stör mit 1,47m

:vik:


----------



## Big Fins (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



sorgiew schrieb:


> jepp ist ein wunderschöner stör mit 1,47m
> 
> :vik:


Sehr geil, Petri. #6


----------



## alf1955 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was für Infos denn???
> 
> Ware bestellen, Zahlen am besten über Paypal und dann je nach Warenwert entweder auf den Packetmann oder den Brief vom Zoll warten...
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Hallo,

vermutlich sind hier ein paar Links gesucht.#c

Würde mich eigentlich auch sehr interessieren.

Möglicherweise habt Ihr ja welche. 

Gruß

Alf


----------



## BIG WHITE (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Hallo Alf,
hier ein Paar Adressen japanischer Angelgerätehändler:

www.plat.co.jp
www.ginrinpeche.com
www.japantackle.com
www.marunouchishop.com

Bei marunouchishop ist die Auswahl zwar relativ klein, nur Rollen, dennoch kann der Akihito Dir alles besorgen und zwar zu sehr guten Preisen. Falls noch Fragen=PN.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

http://www.bass.co.jp sehr guter shop

dann gibs noch div. Internetshops wie Shirmeels,lurez jp, Sayak903 usw...

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Ansonsten sind noch mehr Händler oder Infos in den beiden Thread zu bekommen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96208
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90052


----------



## Student (20. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Hi!

Ich bin ab September für knapp ein Jahr in Japan und würde dort auch gerne selbst mal Angeln gehen, wobei ich aus Platzgründen keine Ausrüstung mitnehmen kann. 

Falls daran Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne mal nach Ködern etc. Ausschau halten ;-)

Mfg

Student


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Da wirst du in Japan warscheinlich ausreichend von finden

Z.b ne schöne Steezcombo

mfg Flo


----------



## Big Fins (21. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

Eben nen Schreck bekommen, unter Plat.co.jp sprangen mir plötzlich deutsche Wörter entgegen, mußte zweimal auf die Url schauen um sicher zu sein, aber ja es stimmt.
Also von nun an für deutsch sprachige Kunden ein japanischer Onlinestore. :vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Eben nen Schreck bekommen, unter Plat.co.jp sprangen mir plötzlich deutsche Wörter entgegen, mußte zweimal auf die Url schauen um sicher zu sein, aber ja es stimmt.
> Also von nun an für deutsch sprachige Kunden ein japanischer Onlinestore. :vik:



Jo, die haben vor ca. 2 Wochen auf ne neue HP von nem neuen, international tätigen Web-Shop-Software-Anbeiter gewächselt. Anscheinend wird da anhand der id erkannt, in welchem Sprachmodus dargestellt werden soll. Den gleichen Anbieter haben überigens auch viele deutsche Shops.


----------



## BIG WHITE (21. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

War auch überrascht, man ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier.|supergri
Plat hat zwar nach wie vor die größte Auswahl, dennoch ist es nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Tackle was in Japan hergestellt wird. 
 Daiwa bringt eine neue Rolle, für die Saltiga blast, soll
Catalina heißen, heißt nicht ne Multi von Okuma so.

Übrigens die neue Stella ist echt langweilig, sieht fast identisch wie die Alte aus, ich weiß auch nicht weshalb Shimano die Rolle aus Magnesium fertigt und dann in einem aufwendigen Verfahren mehrfach lackiert/beschichtet damit sie auch Salzwasserresistent wird,anstatt die Rolle gleich aus vernünft.Aluminiumlegierung herzustellen?

Gewichtsersparniss dürfte hierbei minimal sein,  auch Verwindungsfestigkeit dürfte nicht  hier den Ausschlag 
gegeben haben.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht weshalb Shimano die Rolle aus Magnesium fertigt und dann in einem aufwendigen Verfahren mehrfach lackiert/beschichtet damit sie auch Salzwasserresistent wird,anstatt die Rolle gleich aus vernünft.Aluminiumlegierung herzustellen?


Einen (virtuellen) Grund kann ich Dir zumindest nennen: Mit Irgendwas muß man den Preis rechtfertigen, und das geht gut übers Material.


----------



## BIG WHITE (21. August 2007)

*AW: Japan-Thread*

@Angeldet- stimmt!!#q#q Die neue ist gleich um gut 25% teurer!!

Gruß
B.W.


----------

